# Statpacks Load-n-Go



## Rancid (Sep 13, 2019)

Do you use this bag? If so, could you tell me what the interior depth is? The listed dimensions are 20" x 17" x 7", but I can't tell how much of that 7" includes the "lid".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 13, 2019)

We use it as our ALS bag. Unfortunately I'm not at work and can't measure it. The inside main compartment fits the green airway module, the red medication module and our IO kit. Inside the top flap we store a flat IV bag and a 500 ml bag of fluid and dripset. 
One side compartment holds narcs and the other holds 3 igels and our neb stuff. 

The double zipper pouch thing on the front is basically useless. Trauma shears and some extra refusal forms are in there


----------



## Rancid (Sep 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> The double zipper pouch thing on the front is basically useless. Trauma shears and some extra refusal forms are in there



Thanks for that tidbit! I might have to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 16, 2019)

We have that as one of our BLS bags; the inside is tall enough to hold an oxygen cylinder and a bunch of other crap.  We keep a lot of our small bandages in the front compartment (4x4s, bandaids), as well as some benadryl, albuterol, and other small items.  the left side is usually any liquids, and the right one is bp cuff and scope, along with other misc crap.

Truth be told, it suffers from the age old problem:I want everything in one bag, but I don't want the bag to be heavy.  it's not a bad bag, and the modules suit our needs perfectly, but your limited by size of everything you want to put in there and weight to carry the damn thing.


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> Truth be told, it suffers from the age old problem:I want everything in one bag, but I don't want the bag to be heavy.




Isn't that the truth! I want the perfect bag. I should have learned by now that there is no such thing. I have multiple Osprey, Kelty, Tactical Tailor, and London Bridge hiking and tactical backpacks sitting on the shelf because they displeased me in some way.

I am also looking at the Statpacks Golden Hour, Clinician, and Breather. One problem is that they look giant in Youtube videos.

Now that I have been doing this for a little bit, I think I know more what I am looking for.

Trauma (TQs, gauze, 4x4s, chest seals, etc) in one side pocket.
Assessment (stethoscope, cuffs x 2, pulse-ox, glucometer, thermometer) in another side or end pocket.
NPAs and OPAs somewhere cleanly organized.

Then all the other random crap I have to carry located in the main compartment. SAM splints, cold packs, BVMs, suction, heavy gloves, N95 masks, and so on - the usual crap.

Has to have backpack straps.

Also thinking about the Conterra Flightline, but I have heard it isn't very comfortable on the back.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2019)

Rancid said:


> Also thinking about the Conterra Flightline, but I have heard it isn't very comfortable on the back.


It's alright on the back, not as good as the statpacks but I don't find that statpacks were designed for serious walking on the back either. Conterra Ranger/Longbow Ranger are great packs for what you are looking for and carry super well.


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Conterra Ranger/Longbow Ranger are great packs for what you are looking for and carry super well.



Thanks for that! I have looked at those (only online) as an option for SAR activities.

They might be too big and bulky for this particular role which is 80% indoor and 20% outdoor events.

I might have to take another look at them.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2019)

We just bought a ranger (the large one), it's not particularly large (think like a 45ish liter pack). The crossbow is smaller than both but has a little less organization.


----------

